# Socket and extension storage



## athos76 (Feb 3, 2009)

So, at in my "at-work" toolbox... I have a nice Snap-on 10 rail socket organizer, but my extensions just roll around.  I need some way to keep them organized but it can't be magnetic.

  I remember one of the tool companies selling clips for extensions and ratchets...but I can't find it now


----------



## MacGyver (Mar 9, 2009)

In NZ Repco sells them. Made by a company called Powerbuilt.


----------

